# Secure LED Holders



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm looking for plastic LED holders that will securely hold 5 mm LEDs in a 1/8" thick wooden control panel without any wiggle on either end of the LEDs. I want to snap the holders/LEDs in place through a hole on the panel and wire the two poles from the panel's underside without having to hold the LED itself.

I got these from All Electronics, but the holders easily pop loose from the hole:

https://www.allelectronics.com/item/hled-4/two-piece-led-clip-for-5mm-t-1-3/4/1.html

I then found these on eBay that look like they'll do the job: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/20Pcs-5mm-LED-Holder-Light-Lamp-Diode-Plastic-Bezel-Sleeve-Base-Holders-UE/232736624079?hash=item36302f0dcf:g:8RgAAOSwAExZmz2-:rk:48f:0

Will the eBay example do what I want? If not, please refer me to a style and a source for them that will.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Your links didn't work for some reason, but here's the corrected ones...

https://www.allelectronics.com/item/hled-4/two-piece-led-clip-for-5mm-t-1-3/4/1.html
https://www.ebay.com/itm/20Pcs-5mm-...tic-Bezel-Sleeve-Base-Holders-UE/232736624079

Looking at both of those designs, I think the problem is they are meant to work with a certain thickness of panel material (usually metal or plastic), and your wood panel is probably too thick and soft for the clip fingers to grab solidly. I'm not sure if there are any bezels made to work with wood?

One option might be getting a hot glue gun. You could drill holes exactly for the size of the LEDs and just glue them into the holes, or you could glue the bezels into the holes and then slip the LEDs in place.

The alternative (but MUCH more expensive) is to get some chrome screw-in holders. They will mount solidly because you use a nut on the back side to attach them to your panel. Here's an example...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-x-5mm-B...e-Metal-USA-Seller-Free-Shipping/323488626465


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use hot glue for panels, works fine and the LED's stay where they're located.


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Your links didn't work for some reason, but here's the corrected ones...
> 
> https://www.allelectronics.com/item/hled-4/two-piece-led-clip-for-5mm-t-1-3/4/1.html
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/20Pcs-5mm-...tic-Bezel-Sleeve-Base-Holders-UE/232736624079
> ...


The Halloween goblins must have "spooked" those links. They didn't work for me either. 

The wood panel may well be a tad too thick for those particular holders, but it's a good solid hardwood. I've glued LEDs in place before and am looking for another, perhaps cleaner-looking, method this time around.

The ones on eBay certainly look like they'll snap securely into the panel hole (I could also glue them in place to be sure), with a good portion of the LED protruding from the top end. It's just a bit hard to tell without them in-hand.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I just drilled a hole that just fits the led then after pushing the LED through the hole (ridge on the back prevents it going all the way threw, I take a thin styrene 1/8 wide strip with some glue on one end and glue it to the board (mine was 1/8 plastic) with the unglued end covering part of the back of the LED. That way razing the strip a little allows the LED to be removed. Cheap and effective. On wood I might consider dabing some black paint in the hole to make the LED stand out more.
Front of the panel








the wiring in the back to show the LED's. Look at the lower right and there are 2 green LED's that have the strips holding them in. Not the larger white strips that go across the entire panels as those are on the front. The one on the upper left of the panel may be easier to see.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't figure on having to remote the LED's.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most of the Forum members seem to depend on
good tight friction to hold panel LEDs in place. I do.
Mine have be solid for several years without movement.
You can, tho, add a light adhesive if you want a more
secure hold. But the main factor is proper size hole
for the LED. If you don't have calipers for measuring
the LED simply drill holes in a scrap piece of your
panel material until you find the correct drill size.

Unless you'll be moving your panel a lot there's little
need for concern about the LEDs moving.

Don


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Regarding just putting the bare LEDs into the board... You can also get LEDs that have a flat top. That would allow you to glue them in place with the top of the LED flush to the board to prevent them from getting hit, or allow you to put some plexiglass over the face of the completed panel.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

This is what I used on my plastic controls panels.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-5mm...h=item4abc749ab4:g:-HIAAOxyKsZRvoiz:rk:7:pf:0


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

lovin it said:


> This is what I used on my plastic controls panels.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-5mm...h=item4abc749ab4:g:-HIAAOxyKsZRvoiz:rk:7:pf:0


Brakeman,

These may be the ones that'll work best with my setup. I've e-mailed the seller for more info.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I got these. They have nuts and insulators on them. Quite secure. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Stock-5...538972&hash=item5d7052346a:g:Ru0AAOSwky1bmiNw


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Patrick1544 said:


> I got these. They have nuts and insulators on them. Quite secure.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Stock-5...538972&hash=item5d7052346a:g:Ru0AAOSwky1bmiNw


They're not plastic, and the wooden panel is but 1/8" thick. Don't think threaded metal will hold.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

That's the same item that I linked to. You don't use the threads to screw the holder into the plywood, you push it down through a hole in the plywood and screw the nut on from the back side.


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Patrick1544 said:


> I got these. They have nuts and insulators on them. Quite secure.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Stock-5...538972&hash=item5d7052346a:g:Ru0AAOSwky1bmiNw


Patrick,

I may go with the chrome holders after all, though I don't need anything near 50 of them. Anyone interested in the excess if I end up with them?

Also, how much of the bulb protrudes above the lip of the holder? I like that look better than one with the bulbs recessed below it.


----------

